# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access: Databazë për nxënësit e shkollave

## mastersoft

Kohet e fundit jam duke bere nje program per shkolla ne MS Acess por kam nje problem me lidhjet :

Rasti i pare :

Une dua qe nxenesi te kete te dhenat per Klaset 1 deri 9.Klaset 1-9 jane te ndara ne tabela te veqanta.Si a mund dikush te me ndihmoj me lidhjen qe nxenesi te kete :


NEXENESI : 
Kl1
Kl2
Kl3
Kl4
Kl5
Kl6
Kl7
Kl8
Kl9

Rasti i dyte :

Une dua qe nexesi te kete te notat pr klaset 1-5 dhe 6-9 ne kete rast jane vetem 3 tabela 

Dmth

Nje lidhje qe nxenesi te kete nota per cdo klase .

ja ku i kini tabelat ne te cilat me nevojitet ndihme :
Ju lutem kryeni lidhjet mbi keto database dhe me pas ju lus ta postoni ate...

----------


## nince_tutes

daku, me duket se e ke konceptuar gabim, ose nuk po sqarohesh mire

mundohu te japesh me shume detaje

----------


## klodj

Nuk eshte shume e thjeshte te besh nje program si ai qe kerkon.
Gjithsesi nga sa kuptova ti do qe te kompjuteriziosh sekretarine ne shkolle.
Goxha ide e mire por duhet te krijosh nje strukture ne leter fillimisht pastaj ta zbatosh ne access. Per mendimin tim mund te perdoresh keto tabela:

Tabela_Emrat_e_Studenteve
Tabela_Emrat_e_Lendeve
Tabela_Klasat_dhe_Vitet
Tabela_Notat

etj
etj
etj

Per te bere lidhjen mjafton te vendosesh nje kolone me te njejtin emer dhe cilesi.
Pastaj ekziston nje Wizard ose duke shfrytezuar Relationship etj etj...
Te sugjeroj te studiosh librin e Access-it ne shqip nga Agni Dika.
Une kam arritur te bej disa programe fale ketij libri.

Te Uroj Sukses !!

----------


## mastersoft

> daku, me duket se e ke konceptuar gabim, ose nuk po sqarohesh mire
> 
> mundohu te japesh me shume detaje


une dua te bej nje lidhje mes tabelave ne menyre qe Nje nxenes X te kete notat per kl .1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9. por klaset ne kete rst jane te ndara veq e veq ne tabela.

----------


## nince_tutes

> une dua te bej nje lidhje mes tabelave ne menyre qe Nje nxenes X te kete notat per kl .1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9. por klaset ne kete rst jane te ndara veq e veq ne tabela.



thash dhe me lart qe duhet te sqarohesh me shume, por me duket se me ne fund e dhe nje dicka.

Me sa po kuptoj di do te dish te gjitha nota te nje nxenesi nga viti 1-re deri tek i 9-ti psh,  apo jo.

Nuk e di nese ke njohur ne akses, por sic kishte cituar dhe dikush m lart di duhet te krijosh tabela te vecanta per entitete te vecanta. ta konceposh tabelen dhe te perdoresh fushat e duhura per cdo table, psh per tab_Nxenesi te kesh: emri, mbiemri, datelindja etj etj.

Pasi te kesh krijuar disa tabela, do filloj te krijosh relationship ndermjet tyre.

Ndaj, do ishte me mire qe ti te na e thoshe te  plote programin qe do te ndertosh, pra cfare te dhenash do te ruash ne kete baze te dhenash (Me pak fjale cfare te ka kerkuar ai qe do te jape leket dhe na e thuaj dhe ne te te ndihmojme)

Mos nguro te pyesesh perseri.
Edhe une jam  mare goxha  me tutoriale aksesi.

----------


## mastersoft

> Mos nguro te pyesesh perseri.
> Edhe une jam  mare goxha  me tutoriale aksesi.


falemiderit per gadishmerine tani po jap me shume sqarime per kete program :

Se pari ky eshte nje program per shkolle fillore.Do te perdoret per menaxhimin e nxenesve te shkolles dhe suksesit i cili me pas do te printohet , dhe suksesi (notat) te jepen prinderve (si pasqyre). 

Tani te dhenat e nevojshme jane paraqitur me lart  ne databasat e bashkangjitur.

shembulli :

Duhet te behet nje lidhje mebs tabelavpe ne databazen e mesiperme qe :

Nxenesi : Forumi Shqiptar te kete : 

- Te dhenat , Emri , Mbiemri,Data e lindjes,Emri i prindit etj... (te cilat jane te paraqitura ne shembujt e mesiperm)
-Te kete notat (suksesin) per te gjitha klaset 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9

kaq kisha besoj qe me kuptuat , per me shume do te pergjigjem

----------


## Uke Topalli

Me lart te kam spjeguar se dizjni eshte i gabuar. Gabimi qendron ne faktin se baza e shenimeve qe e ke krijuar nuk eshte e normalizuar si duhet. Edhe pse mund te lidhen dhjet tabela qe te krijohen kerkimet, kjo eshte zakonisht indikacion i dizajnit te gabuar. 

Me fjale tjera nuk ke nevoj qe cdo klase ta prezentosh me nje tabel te vecante.

----------


## mastersoft

> Me lart te kam spjeguar se dizjni eshte i gabuar. Gabimi qendron ne faktin se baza e shenimeve qe e ke krijuar nuk eshte e normalizuar si duhet. Edhe pse mund te lidhen dhjet tabela qe te krijohen kerkimet, kjo eshte zakonisht indikacion i dizajnit te gabuar. 
> 
> Me fjale tjera nuk ke nevoj qe cdo klase ta prezentosh me nje tabel te vecante.


ne rregull ne rastin e dyte klaset jane te ndara : 1-5 ne nje tabele dhe 6-9 ne nje tabele kjo besoj qe eshte ne rregull

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Pershendetje mastersoft!

Sic e than edhe kta shokt siper, duhet ti ndash shenimet ne tabelat te vecanta  dhe pastaj ti lidhesh.    Mesa kuptova une problemin tend u mondova te bej databasen prej fillimi. Posht ekeni databasen e bashkangjitur hape dhe shife nese esht ajo qe kerkon.

----------


## klodj

Ok! Kjo eshte lidhja mes tabelave. Por duhet patur parasysh se gjate hedhjes se te dhenave duhet perdorur COMBO BOX. Pra kur japim noten e nje nxenesi ai duhet te perzgjidhet nga nje liste dhe jo ta shkruajme nga tastiera emrin e tij. Kjo realizohet me mire me SUBFORMS dhe jo direkt te fusim tabela ne nje formular. Gjithsesi besoj se deri ketu jemi ne rruge te mbare.

----------

